# Resection Zenker's diverticulum w/pharyngo-esophago



## dpumford (Nov 26, 2008)

I sure hope someone can help out with this one!  

Our Thoracic Surgeon did a Resection of Zenker's diverticulum plus pharyngo-esophagomyotomy.  This is a area I am not to familar with.  I did come up with proc code 43130.   

He preformed a anterior sternocleidomastiod incision, he mobilzed the Zenkers diverticulum, removed remnants of pharyngeus muscle over the diverticulum, which was then dissected extensively up to its neck, then a complete dissection of the diverticulum was done. Then a Pharyngo-esophagomyotomy as done for a distance of 7-8 Cm distally dividing the muscle and spreading it out. .

Thank you and any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## mkj2486 (Nov 28, 2008)

Since the description of 43130 says with or without myotomy, I am thinking that the pharyngo-esophagomyotomy is included in the procedure


----------

